# aDVISE ON A 3 DAY CHARTER BLUE WATER FISHING



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any advise on what boat I should take for a 3 day adventure in the Gulf around middle of August or September. Looking for something comfortable for around 7-10 people. Wanting to do some sword fishing/ rigs/ trolling/ deep drop/ ect. Any advise would be good. I live in Pensacola, but will travel to destin or orange beach. Thanks guys


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*The Entertainer, Pensacola Beach.

I have looked at their three day trips. I think it would be fun.


http://entertainercharter.com/index.php/our-vessels/the-entertainer/
*


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

Sea spray, necessity, Annie girl pretty much any res out of orange beach will put you on some serious fish.


----------



## 4wahoo850 (Jul 16, 2012)

Cool. Thanks guys


----------



## 52fish (Feb 27, 2008)

The Lady D in OBA. Docks at Sportsmans Marina. 3 day for 8 grand for eight people + tip. Big fish, good crew, awesome time if the weather is decent.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing matters .


Check out there posts on the forum under Captain Jake Adams.


----------



## CAPTVENT34 (Jun 29, 2013)

If you live in pensacola you defenitly need to consider the ENTERTAINER one of the nicest charter boats on the gulf coast im pretty sure it has twelve beds and is set up perfectly for long trips. Capt jerry always does well


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Summer breeze 2 with Capt Bobby walker


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been on the Entertainer nice boat maxed out on ajs when we went


----------

